# Android 10 and USB Keyboard use?



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi guys, 

Back to TS4K after I decided I get rid of my MiBox and I don't love the Chromecast with Google TV.

I know Tivo announced they'll be stepping away from this space, but is there any expectation of them updating to Android 10 or any security patches or fixes or is this device pretty end of life?

Last question, has anyone figured out the fix for using a USB Hub with a wireless keyboard Dongle or something causing the on screen keyboard to no longer pop up anymore? If so, can you share the fix?

Thank you!


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Ummm, when did they say they were stepping away? Or are you just trying to connect dots from things they actually have said?

And last I talked to tivopm on Reddit, he said they don't have plans ot upgrade android unless there is enough feedback from owners or some other reason. So I doubt they are in a rush to go to 10.

Don't use a keyboard so can't help you there. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Maybe I misinterpreted these statements:

The return of Google TV is pushing TiVo away from Android | Engadget

What does this community feel? Do we want Android 10? I like their feature where they let you map buttons for the remotes used for things like Power, Input, Volume, etc...

Hoping someone has a fix for the keyboard stuff.... Thank you all!


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Maybe I misinterpreted these statements:
> 
> The return of Google TV is pushing TiVo away from Android | Engadget
> 
> ...


You seem to be just reading headlines, in any case, interpret how you wish, the box graphics on the TVS4k changed about 2 months ago and they received a firmware update a month ago. The keyboard stuff is just default behavior of AndroidTV (which needs to be changed I agree). There is no button mapping in AndroidTV 10, you may want to provide a link to where you read that also.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Foogie said:


> You seem to be just reading headlines, in any case, interpret how you wish, the box graphics on the TVS4k changed about 2 months ago and they received a firmware update a month ago. The keyboard stuff is just default behavior of AndroidTV (which needs to be changed I agree). There is no button mapping in AndroidTV 10, you may want to provide a link to where you read that also.


Thank you, you may be right about the article. I hope they don't actually move away, but I can see by the price drop that they may be cutting their losses? I hope they don't go anywhere.

About the default behavior, maybe I didn't explain it right... But I'm testing an Onn Android TV Dongle, and I had my keyboard usb Dongle in the hub... On screen keyboard function worked perfectly. Only in the Tivo, the on screen doesn't pop till I remove the USB Dongle from the connected hub.

I have the Onn and the Chromecast with Google TV on Android 10. Perhaps, again, I may not be explaining correctly, but there is definitely an option to choose the source of device you want to use for your Power, Input, and Volume I believe.

Unrelated question, but did Tivo cut their storage with the price cut? From my understanding it came with 8gb storage. My max storage in a file explorer is showing only 4.x. Is this normal?

Thanks.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

There is a button mapper app that let's you customize the remote. But that's an app, not a feature. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> There is a button mapper app that let's you customize the remote. But that's an app, not a feature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


With all due respect, what are you talking about? There's no app that let's you map IR features of a remote. What you're thinking of is an app like the Button Remapper that helps you assign OS functions like short cuts or app launches or Tasker shortcuts or Shell commands to a button on your remote.

What I'm trying to say is that in the Onn Android TV the interface helps you pair remotes for your devices like your TV, Soundbar etc... Then, I think this is an Android 10 feature, cause I see it in Chromecast too, it gives you an option to choose which device you want to fire for let's say, Volume, Input or Power.

I hope that's more clear? So it's not remapping, per se, it's like mapping which IR code to fire for a specific function.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Max Powers said:


> With all due respect, what are you talking about? There's no app that let's you map IR features of a remote. What you're thinking of is an app like the Button Remapper that helps you assign OS functions like short cuts or app launches or Tasker shortcuts or Shell commands to a button on your remote.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that in the Onn Android TV the interface helps you pair remotes for your devices like your TV, Soundbar etc... Then, I think this is an Android 10 feature, cause I see it in Chromecast too, it gives you an option to choose which device you want to fire for let's say, Volume, Input or Power.
> 
> I hope that's more clear? So it's not remapping, per se, it's like mapping which IR code to fire for a specific function.


With all due respect, learn to use your words the first time. Now I know what you mean as I use it with the ccgtv.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> With all due respect, learn to use your words the first time. Now I know what you mean as I use it with the ccgtv.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Glad we're on the same page. Please improve your reading comprehension as well. That way, we both have takeaways.

Do you have any observations/thoughts about my storage question?

Appreciate your time and help.


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Back to TS4K after I decided I get rid of my MiBox and I don't love the Chromecast with Google TV.
> 
> ...


I installed Keyboard for Android TV by NDC Solution from the Play store.


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> With all due respect, what are you talking about? There's no app that let's you map IR features of a remote. What you're thinking of is an app like the Button Remapper that helps you assign OS functions like short cuts or app launches or Tasker shortcuts or Shell commands to a button on your remote.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that in the Onn Android TV the interface helps you pair remotes for your devices like your TV, Soundbar etc... Then, I think this is an Android 10 feature, cause I see it in Chromecast too, it gives you an option to choose which device you want to fire for let's say, Volume, Input or Power.
> 
> I hope that's more clear? So it's not remapping, per se, it's like mapping which IR code to fire for a specific function.


Settings

Remotes & Accessories

TiVo Remote

Are those the settings you are looking for?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Max Powers said:


> Glad we're on the same page. Please improve your reading comprehension as well. That way, we both have takeaways.
> 
> Do you have any observations/thoughts about my storage question?
> 
> Appreciate your time and help.


My comprehension was fine. Many use button "mapper" the app on the TS4k changing the use of a button. The android 10 feature doesn't change the use of the button for a different action. It changes how the same action works be it IR or cec. Mapping is not the correct term. Which is why I said to use your words. Yes I was being snarky, but mapping and action are two different things.

That said, many would have to contact tivo in whatever form to say they would like the TS4k updated to android 10 to take advantage of necessary features. For someone like me who has equipment hidden and equipment out in the open and not necessarily in the cec chain, having the choice of IR or cec is kinda nice.

If they would actually add more advanced features to take advantage of multi step processes, like projectors that do a two step power off, it would reduce the reliance on OEM remotes and even a harmony. I would actually ditch a harmony setup in that case since it would only get used for setup and setup changes where I would just use the OEM remote and toss it in a drawer after.

Also a shame all these remotes have been so simplified. Not a fan of the trend that what roku started? Hard to remember who neutered streamer remotes first.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Ostrasized Logicist said:


> Settings
> 
> Remotes & Accessories
> 
> ...


Yes, friend. This is doing the same thing I referenced. Thank you.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> My comprehension was fine. Many use button "mapper" the app on the TS4k changing the use of a button. The android 10 feature doesn't change the use of the button for a different action. It changes how the same action works be it IR or cec. Mapping is not the correct term. Which is why I said to use your words. Yes I was being snarky, but mapping and action are two different things.
> 
> That said, many would have to contact tivo in whatever form to say they would like the TS4k updated to android 10 to take advantage of necessary features. For someone like me who has equipment hidden and equipment out in the open and not necessarily in the cec chain, having the choice of IR or cec is kinda nice.
> 
> ...


I believe at some point it's semantics. While you maybe technically correct in how the code/tech is working in the background, it's perfectly acceptable to say the actions it's taking are mapped to the UI preferences we're setting. I just used the word map, cause as you know, it's more common speak when talking about remotes and buttons on these set top boxes. Anyhow, water under the bridge.

I completely and appreciate your commentary on the way they could be doing more with these remotes and boxes too. In fact, to be honest with you, I really want to use and keep the TiVo Stream to replace my MiBox and not pay extra for the Google Chromecast. However, I don't know if it's a bad unit I got or the latest update has broken a TON of things, but I have so many issues with the device that the Onn device has replaced it right now. Some issues to list:

- Remote buttons work inconsistently, like sometimes they just don't register until I press the button many times, randomly.

- Audio disappears with YouTube or Disney or HBO app

- YouTube videos just freezes

- VPN breaks the Ethernet until reboot

- Ethernet breaks sometimes

- Keyboard Dongle issue I mentioned above

It's just unusable. I really want it to work cause I love the remote and the price and the support for Atmos, Vision, HDR 10+ (I have a Samsung TV), but I don't know how to get past all these issues... Appreciate your help if you had any ideas. Thank you again.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Ostrasized Logicist said:


> I installed Keyboard for Android TV by NDC Solution from the Play store.


Do you trust it not to be collecting your keystrokes, BTW?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Max Powers said:


> I believe at some point it's semantics. While you maybe technically correct in how the code/tech is working in the background, it's perfectly acceptable to say the actions it's taking are mapped to the UI preferences we're setting. I just used the word map, cause as you know, it's more common speak when talking about remotes and buttons on these set top boxes. Anyhow, water under the bridge.
> 
> I completely and appreciate your commentary on the way they could be doing more with these remotes and boxes too. In fact, to be honest with you, I really want to use and keep the TiVo Stream to replace my MiBox and not pay extra for the Google Chromecast. However, I don't know if it's a bad unit I got or the latest update has broken a TON of things, but I have so many issues with the device that the Onn device has replaced it right now. Some issues to list:
> 
> ...


Well I don't do YouTube but I use hbo max and Disney quite a bit with zero issues on sound. And two of my three are on Ethernet with no issues and one of those two is on beta software. Two of the three are plugged into the hdmi on a receiver, the other direct to the TV with an amp connected via optical. No sound issues.

And no remote issues as well. I think someone else had issues with a VPN if you search. But I think I've read various issues with vpn's on all of the platforms at some point in time. Could be setting specific issues and not platform issues with it.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> Well I don't do YouTube but I use hbo max and Disney quite a bit with zero issues on sound. And two of my three are on Ethernet with no issues and one of those two is on beta software. Two of the three are plugged into the hdmi on a receiver, the other direct to the TV with an amp connected via optical. No sound issues.
> 
> And no remote issues as well. I think someone else had issues with a VPN if you search. But I think I've read various issues with vpn's on all of the platforms at some point in time. Could be setting specific issues and not platform issues with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Thank you again for sharing... I wonder if I just have a bad device or what have you? I did factory reset before using. My soundbar is Atmos capable and is connected to my TV via eARC or whatever that's called on the HDMI port.

Is your set up similar? For Ethernet, I'm using a USB 3.0 hub with a plug that converts from A to C into the TiVo. Had no issues, until I fire the VPN, then Ethernet disconnects and WiFi kicks in...

If I can solve for the sound and the "sticky remote" issue as I'm calling it... It could be a solid device I'm thinking .


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Do you trust it not to be collecting your keystrokes, BTW?


I don't trust Gboard to not be collecting my keystrokes . Since it disappears when I am typing on the bluetooth keyboard, I'm assuming none of that is going through the keyboard app. I'm not doing any banking on the android tv, so anything that would be collected is pretty meaningless.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Back to TS4K after I decided I get rid of my MiBox and I don't love the Chromecast with Google TV.
> 
> ...


They just had a firmware update 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Ostrasized Logicist said:


> I don't trust Gboard to not be collecting my keystrokes . Since it disappears when I am typing on the bluetooth keyboard, I'm assuming none of that is going through the keyboard app. I'm not doing any banking on the android tv, so anything that would be collected is pretty meaningless.


Does it still keep the onscreen on in case your usb keyboard is not nearby?


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

slick1ru2 said:


> They just had a firmware update 6 weeks ago.


Thank you. Are you seeing any of these issues I mentioned?


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Does it still keep the onscreen on in case your usb keyboard is not nearby?


When you click in a text entry box, the on screen keyboard pops up. If you start typing on your bluetooth keyboard, the on screen keyboard disappears. If you click back in the text entry box, the on screen keyboard will pop up again.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Max Powers said:


> Thank you again for sharing... I wonder if I just have a bad device or what have you? I did factory reset before using. My soundbar is Atmos capable and is connected to my TV via eARC or whatever that's called on the HDMI port.
> 
> Is your set up similar? For Ethernet, I'm using a USB 3.0 hub with a plug that converts from A to C into the TiVo. Had no issues, until I fire the VPN, then Ethernet disconnects and WiFi kicks in...
> 
> If I can solve for the sound and the "sticky remote" issue as I'm calling it... It could be a solid device I'm thinking .


I just have a simple techkey brand Ethernet to usb-c adapter. No A to C adapter needed. Does the job just fine until I held it up for the pic and post my Phillies game.

If your TV supports earc,and I would imagine an atmos capable soundbar does as well, then you shouldn't have an audio issue.

Does your soundbar have any hdmi inputs? You could try connecting the TS4k to the soundbar and see if that rectifies things.

Also check to see if your TV supports 5.1 passthrough. You can check here to see what it'll pass. It's updated from 2019 on back. Not sure how new the TV is.

5.1 Surround Sound Passthrough On TVs

Could also be a cable issue. Believe earc utilizes the ethernet aspect of the cable and not all cables have that capability.

Can also check if your TV is set to Bitstream or PCM. Believe Bitstream is the way to go. PCM will only output 2 or 2.1 from the TV.

And you can always download a Dolby True HD sample and see if it passes it.

As far as the VPN, does it have an app in the TV play store? That's what type of VPN seems to work for others. And connecting the TS4k wifi to your mobile internet and enter your login info. Then once connected, switch back to wifi.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> Well I don't do YouTube but I use hbo max and Disney quite a bit with zero issues on sound.


Does HBO max close caption work for you?


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> I just have a simple techkey brand Ethernet to usb-c adapter. No A to C adapter needed. Does the job just fine until I held it up for the pic and post my Phillies game.
> 
> If your TV supports earc,and I would imagine an atmos capable soundbar does as well, then you shouldn't have an audio issue.
> 
> ...


First of all man... Did you say "Phillies game?" Are you from Philadelphia!? If that's the case, fellow Philadelphian/Die hard Eagles fans right here brother! Philly Philly to you! .

I use the HDMI on ym soundbar to connect to the eARC supported HDMI port... Wonder why the sound cuts out... Never had an issue before.

You cable idea for data/ethernet support is an interesting. Did not know that. Can you tell me what to look for to make sure I get the right HDMI cable?.

I'll check the settings you mentioned for the TV and the TiVo device as well...

I don't follow your advice on the VPN issue though, can you elaborate?

Lastly, the YouTube freezing is really the showstoping issue... I don't know why I'm the only one getting it after supposedly and update fixed this?

Thank you again for your help, my potentially, Philly brother!


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Lastly, the YouTube freezing is really the showstoping issue... I don't know why I'm the only one getting it after supposedly and update fixed this?


Seen reported that button mapper can cause YT to freeze. If by any chance you are using button mapper, try disabling it and see if it helps


----------



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Unrelated question, but did Tivo cut their storage with the price cut? From my understanding it came with 8gb storage. My max storage in a file explorer is showing only 4.x. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks.


Just like the walmart onn 4k uhd device, (which touted 8gb as well), 4½ of this is OS, system data, and already installed software. Thus, you are left with 4 something GB. So yeah, pretty normal for these small devices. Is why alot of people seek to use an external drive with a powered usb hub for their device like I do lol. Multiple usb devices like gamepads, keyboard, mice, and the best part, expandable storage via usb flash or usb ssd. (prefferably up to 128gb).


----------

